
Mozilla VPN - elektor
https://vpn.mozilla.org/
======
dang
The big thread was
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23565192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23565192)

also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23859489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23859489)

and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20927832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20927832)
from last year

------
multiplegeorges
If you support a free, open, and standards-based web and Internet AND you need
a VPN, you should subscribe to this.

Read the 10 principles of the Mozilla Foundation here:
[https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/about/manifesto/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/about/manifesto/)

This product is an essential step in Mozilla diversifying and increasing their
revenue so that they can keep working without being dependent on search
revenue from hostile/neutral-at-best companies, like Google.

I have nothing to do with Mozilla personally or professionally, I just think
they should exist and are a net force for good on the Internet.

~~~
john_alan
Agree, but aren't they a five eyes company?

~~~
Yoric
Nope.

------
AdmiralAsshat
ArsTechnica recently did a review of it:

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/07/we-test-mozillas-
new...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/07/we-test-mozillas-new-
wireguard-based-5-mo-vpn-service/)

------
kogus
Recently, some VPN providers that advertised themselves as log-free turned out
to by lying about that. Source:
[https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/17/ufo_vpn_database/](https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/17/ufo_vpn_database/)

Aside from "we trust Mozilla", what independent verification assures us that
Mozilla is not, in fact, logging their VPN traffic?

~~~
LeoPanthera
This service is Mullvad rebranded, with restrictions. (Their custom app only.)

Mullvad is a very widely trusted and respected service.

~~~
Semaphor
In addition to that, mullvad allows you (and encourages you) to pay them
without them knowing anything but your account id. And your account ID is also
the only thing there is to your account. No E-Mail, no password.

~~~
ksec
How does that work? Wouldn't they still know about my credit card details and
my Credit Card name?

I have also never heard of Mullvad at all?

~~~
Yoric
You can pay in cash.

------
avian
I'm sad that spamming users via Firefox account email is now becoming a
regular practice for Mozilla. Last time it was for the picture-in-picture
feature. Now they're advertising their VPN.

I'm pretty sure I again unchecked all the boxes referring to unsolicited mail
in the account preferences when the picture-in-picture mail landed [1]. Yet
"Firefox account tips" was now back on for me again.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23772909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23772909)

------
canada_dry
Perhaps I'm being naive but $5USD ($7.50CDN after exchg and credit card
padding) per month seems too much for the average Joe. I.e. compared to its
competitors - esp. well known competitors like PIA and the free offering from
Opera.

~~~
nix23
If a product is free, you (or your data s) are the price.

BTW personally i would not recommend PIA anymore.

~~~
TypeCaste
Can you explain your reservations about PIA?

~~~
nix23
[https://www.techradar.com/news/cyberghost-owner-buys-pia-
for...](https://www.techradar.com/news/cyberghost-owner-buys-pia-for-
dollar955m-to-create-vpn-giant)

------
JadoJodo
Is there an easy way to make this work with NextDNS.io? I don't want to lose
the filtering/analytics on my devices, but would also like to have access to a
VPN...

------
gnulinux
"Linux coming soon". Will buy when it's here. :)

